# Bonnie =] 6 months old



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Just ignore that crack on the table, caused by dancing on it hehe


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hahahahahaha you or the cat  aww bless her shes lovely seal mitted *


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Hehe. Me dancing on it. See thing is, she s mixed, her mum is a cross breed, black, the other kittens in the litter were black, or ginger, she was the only kitten like this. :S


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, dancing on the table, lol
Bonnie is gorgeous, you'd never know she was a cross, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Yey she looks lovley i breed ragdolls and she looks like a seal mitted  and she has the blue eyes too  *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful Bonnie. She certainly doesn't look like a cross - she is stunning. Hope you didn't fall off the table after dancing on it


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

She's gorgeous - sounds like you were quite lucky to get her!

Lou
X


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

No lol i didnt fall i got a fright and leaped off it hehe. not that strong a table i give you that!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is grogeous!! 

D x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

she is so cute! She definately has more Ragdoll in her than what ever else the other half is!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes very very pretty, and looks like a pure raggie,


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks! When i got her she was mostly white but with dark ears and paws but over time she has got alot darker and has more brown on her. She's a stunning cat considering shes a mixed breed. I was shocked when i seen other pictures of Ragdolls, can imagine i was a little confused as the rest of the litter were completely different.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW!! She's a stunner!! Can't believe she is a crossbreed bless her cotton socks!!

Excuse the pun!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you =] she sure is beautiful


----------

